# How much does your chi weigh? How old are they?



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I took Holly into Petsmart yesterday and got her weighed. She weighs a whoppin' 4.2 lbs at 6 1/2 months! I had previously thought she weighed 5 lbs, but I used my home scale for that weigh in so I'm guessing it's not very accurate? Or maybe it is?  Speaking of accurate, does anyone know if the scales at Petsmart are all set the same? The last time I weighed Holly on one of their scales she weighed 4.1 lbs. That was back in December, but it was at a different Petsmart. Just wondering as I want to make sure she's growing correctly. 

Speaking of Petsmart, I got a couple of new toys for Holly and a new doggie dish. We also got to see a lot of different doggies while we were there. There were even a couple of chis. :coolwink:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Emma: 3lbs, 2 years
Tucker: 5lbs, 3 years
Chloe: 7.5lbs, almost 6 years
Rylie: 4lbs, 6 years


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Is that them in your siggy? They're very cute!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

my chi cross tillie is 7 months , 2 weeks and 2 days and she weights just under 5 pound  i weigh her on the wii fit plus it has a section for animals


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

My daughter's chi, Bear is a year and 1 month he weighs 8lbs
My chi, Maia, is almost 6 moths and she weighs 7.8lbs

My vet weighed both of them. I can't wait until the weather warms up because then they can get outside more.....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope, 17 months-4.0 lbs.
Ruby, 16 months-4.0 lbs.
Eden, 13 months-3.6 lbs.

I like weighing them at the same place because scales can vary and with our breed we need to watch weights carefully. Especially those of us who feed based on the dog's weight. I do not want them losing weight.
Chis cannot swing a pound or two like a bigger dog could!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey is 11 months and weighs 5.5 pounds.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

My female Chi, Ote, is about 8 months and weighs 1.8 to 2 lbs. (depending on if her belly is full or not!). She's not too thin, just very petite. She was the runt of the litter by a lot!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie - about 8 years old 8 pounds 7 oz
Gonzo - about 4 years old, 6 pounds
Lexxi - about 7 years old, 8 pounds
Billy - 3 years old, 6 pounds, 2 oz
Tico - about 15 years old, 4 pounds, 9 oz.
Smoke - 1 year old, 7 pounds, 11 oz
Pepper - 1 year old, 5 pounds, 4 oz.
Marmalade (chi/corgi mix) - 6 years old, 16.9 pounds
Twiggy - 3 years old, 2 pounds, 14 oz.
Delilah - About 2 years old, 5 pounds 11 oz.
Isis - (chi/rat terrier mix) 1 year old, 13.2 pounds
Chumley - (Basenji/chi? mix) 11 months old, 12.6 pounds
Sherman - (chiweenie) 7 months old, 8 pounds
Babushka - 5 months old, 4 pounds, 14 oz.
Abby - (chiweenie) 18 months old, 6 pounds 10 oz (feeding babies)


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm I did not know Petsmart had scales?? I never seen them at mine.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Jenn they do if they have the Banfield animal health centers in them.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine does so is that free?? I have no scale to keep up on Holly's weight.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou is 10 months and 4 weeks old and is 3.1 lbs


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango is almost 5 and he weighs 3lbs 8ozs. Jazz is around 2 1/2 and she weighs 3lbs 12 ozs.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie is 1 and a half ,weight is 2lbs 2 oz


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> my chi cross tillie is 7 months , 2 weeks and 2 days and she weights just under 5 pound  i weigh her on the wii fit plus it has a section for animals


How cool! I never knew that! Not that it matters much. I don't have a wii. I have a PS3. 



Maia's Mom said:


> I can't wait until the weather warms up because then they can get outside more.....


Same here, although I have to say it's not too bad where I'm at. 



jesuschick said:


> I like weighing them at the same place because scales can vary and with our breed we need to watch weights carefully. Especially those of us who feed based on the dog's weight. I do not want them losing weight.
> Chis cannot swing a pound or two like a bigger dog could!


I was afraid you'd say that. Guess I better pick out a Petsmart so I can watch her weight better. There are so many around here, it's hard to keep track of them all! lol



Jennmay said:


> Mine does so is that free?? I have no scale to keep up on Holly's weight.


It should be. Just be sure to ask first if you can use it. Last time I weighed Holly I didn't bother to ask. The receptionist looked at me like I was nuts!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Lady--5.5lbs--15 years
Sassy--5.5lbs--9 years
Emmy--3.5 lbs--7 years
Abby--2.25lbs--5 years
Zoe--3 lbs--4 years
Mia--3.25lbs--1.5 years


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja-4 years = 7 lbs
Baby-Love - 6 years = 5 lbs 
Beau- 1 year = 3.5 lbs
Prada - 3 years= 9 lbs ( very over weight)


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I like weighing them at the same place because scales can vary and with our breed we need to watch weights carefully. Especially those of us who feed based on the dog's weight. I do not want them losing weight.
> Chis cannot swing a pound or two like a bigger dog could!


I agree with Karen on this. I use my kitchen scale and it corresponds well with the vets scale, so I'm good.

Alvin--14 months--5 lbs 13 oz
Clapton-- 15 months--5 lbs 11oz
Vanessa--1 year 8 months--7 lbs 3 oz
Ziggy--14 months--3 lbs 10 oz


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bruiser - almost 4 yrs old - 5 lbs
Paris - 2.5 yrs old - 4 lbs
London - 13 weeks old - 1 lb.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Kerrigan weighs 5.8 lbs at 7.5 months. She has weighed the same for 4 weeks now, so I think it might be her final weight but time will tell. And I weigh the dogs on the wii fit too! I love it and it seems accurate because it is the same as the scale at the vets office. That's how I know to trust it for myself!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls are 15 months old.
Bella- 8 lbs, but can lose a few ounces.
Izzie- 3.8 lbs.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu is 4yrs and 1 month today and last time she was weighed at the vet she weighed 5lbs 10ozs, but her weight has fluctuated with all the food changing I have done to her in the last 6 weeks. I did not know you could weigh an animal on the wii fit--I will try that tomorrow and update her weight.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey turned 2 last month. She weighs 3.12lb according to my vet's scale. According to my scale, she is 3.5-4.0lb
I listen to my vet's scale!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster weighed 6 and a half back in oct2011 hes 1 year6 months although hes feeling alittle heavier latelylooking forward to summer well both loose a little weight getting outdoors more


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter is 3 years old weighin at 9.8 lbs (muscular)


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> Kerrigan weighs 5.8 lbs at 7.5 months. She has weighed the same for 4 weeks now, so I think it might be her final weight but time will tell. And I weigh the dogs on the wii fit too! I love it and it seems accurate because it is the same as the scale at the vets office. That's how I know to trust it for myself!






michele said:


> Dottie is 1 and a half ,weight is 2lbs 2 oz


She's a cutie little thing. 



Mel's chi's said:


> I agree with Karen on this. I use my kitchen scale and it corresponds well with the vets scale, so I'm good.


:thumbup:



Blondie87 said:


> My girls are 15 months old.
> Bella- 8 lbs, but can lose a few ounces.
> Izzie- 3.8 lbs.


Are they from the same litter? I don't remember if you already mentioned it or not. 



bayoumah said:


> hi my buster weighed 6 and a half back in oct2011 hes 1 year6 months although hes feeling alittle heavier latelylooking forward to summer well both loose a little weight getting outdoors more


I look forward to summer as well.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

LeStat is a chi x jrt and at almost 21 months weighs 2lbs 8ozs but can fluctuate a bit either way.

When people put 3.25lbs is that 3lbs 4ozs?????


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes.. they are littermates...


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

2 weeks ago Miya was 4.5 lbs at 5 1/2 months.


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

Izzy(large yorkie) 3 - 12 pounds
Frodo 18 m 6 pounds
Pippin(chi x) 1 12 pounds
Sam 19 w 3p.11oz


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam 4yrs, 6Ibs
Heidi 3yrs, 5Ibs
Hannah, 4yrs 12Ibs (chiweenie)

My lot have actually lost abit of weight and toned up since going all raw!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

LeStatKelly said:


> When people put 3.25lbs is that 3lbs 4ozs?????


I'm not sure. I'd like to know myself.



Blondie87 said:


> Yes.. they are littermates...


Very . 



catz4m8z said:


> My lot have actually lost abit of weight and toned up since going all raw!


Congrats! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella is 6 years old (chocolate blue tri-color chi) and weighs 5 pounds.
Lina is 7 years old (blonde chi) and weighs 4.5 pounds.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Bizkit: 3.6 lbs, 10 yrs in May
Mia: 5.5 lbs, 3 yrs in June
Skylar: 5.3 lbs, 3 yrs in September


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Venus is going to be 4 in a few months. She hovers around 4 lbs give or take an ounce.


----------



## seaenna (Jul 30, 2012)

My Bella is 8 months 1 week. Weighs 3.5 1lbs. Breeder said wont get bigger. Wondering if anyone knows. She is so tiny.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya is 10.5 months and 5.75lbs


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo is 3 years 9 months- 8.5lbs
Lola is 3 years 8 months - 5lbs
Leo is 6 months - 3.5lbs


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> My Bella is 8 months 1 week. Weighs 3.5 1lbs. Breeder said wont get bigger. Wondering if anyone knows. She is so tiny.


Maybe she will and maybe she won't. Axle was his current weight at 6 months old and he's now 1 year old. Chloe on the other hand put on half a pound between 8 months and 10 months, she isn't fat, she just filled out.

Currently Axle and Chloe are both 2.1kg or 4.6lb at 12 months and 10 months respectively and Mr Winston is 1.6kg or 3.5lb and he turns 5 months next Monday.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Bonnie is 2.5#'s at 19 weeks. Skinny, but very active and healthy.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Bella is 8 months and weighs 2.8kg or 6lbs

Chiko is 8 months and weighs 2.5kg or 5.5lbs

Oliver is 7 months and weighs 1.6kg or 3.7lbs

Midgie Moo is 4 months and weighs 900gms or 1.9lbs


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Bella is 8 months and weighs 2.8kg or 6lbs
> 
> Chiko is 8 months and weighs 2.5kg or 5.5lbs
> 
> ...



I will no longer acknowledge that these dogs exist without photographic evidence!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My girl is 2.4 kgs, about 5 pounds and she is almost 4 months. The vet said she has a bit more to gain, which is fine by me


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> I will no longer acknowledge that these dogs exist without photographic evidence!


LMAO - I read those words and my eyebrows shot up to the ceiling in sheer shock, and I thought who the hell is saying that and to whom, and what the hell for, lmao. Then I scroll up a little and see more words, I'm thinking, jees, those dog names are all familiar, eeeeeeks, she's talkin' to moi .... too funny.

Sorry, today I intended to take pics but in between sleeping & physically nursing my plucking parrot to stop her from plucking I got nothing done (except toasting TWO lots of x 4 Malt Loaf Slices which I shared with the parrot, Miss Madeline Orthelia Blanche Grey ... you may call me "Fatty Boombahs" from now on). You been to Woolworths in search of Soreen's Malt Loaf yet girl? Be much sweeter for Axle than pizza, tee hee hee, and the iddy biddy cutey munchkin man Mr W would love some too.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo is 12 weeks and weighs 2.8lbs...he's charting to be 6lbs full grown.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Taco - 6 months 2lbs
Chalupa (Chiweenie)- 2years 15lbs


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Khorra weighed in at 25 oz today at 9 weeks old. If she follows the charts, she should be around 4 1/2 pounds when she grows up.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion- 2 years in September, 7 lbs

Penny, 1.5 years- 8 lbs


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zeus is 2.5 lbs at 1 year
Luna is a little under a pound at 8 weeks.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zeus at 1 year and Luna at 8 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

